# Turning spheres or balls.



## Sheriff (Dec 18, 2017)

Does anybody have any experience turning spheres? Especially using a sphere jig? I’m a noob turner and would like to get into making wood and resin snow globe looking pieces. I think it would be best for me to use a jig and would like some recommendations. I’m not really setup to make my own jig, so more than likely would purchase something.

Edit.... looks like I posted in the wrong section but I can’t delete it.


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 19, 2017)

@Sheriff, No need for an expensive sphere jig right away. Watch this YouTube video for some ideas. 

#40 Hybrid Sphere Burl & Resin "Red Dawn"





-Karl

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2017)

I think @Spinartist does some. Tony


----------



## jasonb (Dec 19, 2017)

@EastmansWoodturning did one

https://woodbarter.com/threads/hollow-spheres.31815/


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 19, 2017)

I've made spheres using the holding/cutting method in the video @Karl_TN posted.


----------



## Sheriff (Dec 19, 2017)

Karl_TN said:


> @Sheriff, No need for an expensive sphere jig right away. Watch this YouTube video for some ideas.
> 
> #40 Hybrid Sphere Burl & Resin "Red Dawn"
> 
> ...


That's the exact video I watched and new I wanted to do that. That dude is a magician


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 19, 2017)

Sheriff said:


> That's the exact video I watched and new I wanted to do that. That dude is a magician


 
He goes by @Woodturner1975 on here but i havent seen him on in a long while


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jan 3, 2018)

The one that I did that was shown on here I used the Carter sheer jig. The sphere shown was 14" in diameter, hollowed with the same jig, and Lamenate glued together hard maple. I used the Carter jig because of the diameter required and the other jigs don't go that large. It uses the hunter carbide. It worked fine but with the material used and size it was grabby and had to go slow to avoid catches and bounce.


----------

